# what breed is this?



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello just wondering if anyone knew what kind of bird this is.. I think he's a mix of some sort.. Thanks!


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

I believe it is West of England Tumbler, or cross of West's.... Hap


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like a Tumbler or Tumbler cross to me too.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyway ,its looks stunning........


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

boneyrajan.k said:


> Anyway ,its looks stunning........


I agree, very pretty


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

thank you everyone


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Might also have a fantail in that line, the tail looks more spread from normal


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty bird! Looks like an Indian fantail x WOE.


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Yebb i think it is cross of West.


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I think he definitely has some fantail in him too because of his big spread out tail.


----------

